# How long is to long to press a plastisol transfer?



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

Just got done reading six long pages of posts (2008) about folks having problems with these transfers, I am also having some.

What will happen if you press to long? I cut several transfers that I was having trouble with and did tests. There seemed to be not a lot of difference. Most were still coming out crappy.

Appears that a lot of the transfer is remaining on the transfer paper. It does not peel like butter I have pre pressed, I have peeled right away, I have waited a few seconds. It always feels the same, tough coming off. One time and one time only it peeled like butter and came out perfect and I cannot get it to repeat itself....

Had heat strip press tested and right on the money all over the press. Tried all different setting temps and pressure. Best seemed to be 385 degree 8-10 second pressure at nine?

Here are some photos. Any Ideas


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: How long is to long*

Assuming these are inkjet transfers, it seem you might have a bad batch of paper. This has never happened to me but I suppose it is possible. God Bless.


----------



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: How long is to long*

No they are plastisol


----------



## Rob.C (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: How long is to long*

The ink is not peeling or releasing completely, it is splitting. Not sure if they are supposed to be hot split or hot peel, but the difference is really in the paper. By the looks of it I would say that is an uncoated paper and you will be hard pressed to get a full, smooth release.

If I recall, our hot split transfer suggested specs (I work for Ace Transfer Company) were 375° with light to medium pressure for only 5-7 seconds. Maybe trying going down to those and see if it helps?

This is why many companies do not offer hot split transfers anymore, the coated papers for hot peel provide close to the same feel and are very easy to press.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: How long is to long*

Then I would question the printer of the transfers. If they are local, show them the results and request them to press a sample of the transfers. You should have gotten instructions from the supplier as to time, temp, pressure, etc. I would be interested in hearing the result if you can get the problem solved. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: How long is to long*

Thanks everyone I have written to the company again. They are quite big and I have had good responses from them.

I just felt I would throw it out to you guys as tonight was very frustrating after ruining several shirts trying to get one to press correctly for a customer.

I had emailed the company last week about this problem and this was their response.

I have a feeling it is not user error but transfer problems but then again what do I know.




> Hey Bill!
> Yes it sounds like you need to raise your temp. There will be some ink residue left on the paper but for the most part all of the ink should be on your shirt. Also wait a few seconds before peeling the transfer. Have maximum pressure or 60psi on an air press.
> In house we press for 375 (every machine is different) 12 seconds and wait
> 5-7 seconds then peel.
> ...


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: How long is to long*

Raising the temp isn't always the answer. Two times I had similar issues and lowering the temperature actually fixed the problem. I just finished a batch from Semo that look great but peeling was tricky and the ink kept wanting to come off. Lowering the temp helped a good bit.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: How long is to long*

Hi Bill. you might want to preheat your garmet if you havnt done so....this little
step is hugh when trying to press on a humid day or when your t or sweat is 
retaining alot of moisture....the 375-385 range is usually where you want to be 
temp-wise then its a matter of adjusting your tension to get "good pressure"
usually good pressure is when you can take a sheet of notebook paper and clamp
it onto your press while holding onto the other side and when you snap your press down
you shouldnt be able to move the paper without tearing it... once thats accomplished
its really then just a matter of varying your times abit to get the right look you want
for your prints....good luck, Frank.


----------



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: How long is to long*

Thanks Frank I have done everything you have said in your post along with even heating the plate to the press for thirty seconds...


----------

